# Please vote for my band.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Could you please spare a moment to vote for my band in the London Music Awards?
We are up for best *Country band, SNAKEBITE*

http://scenemagazine.com/LondonMusicAwards/Voting.aspx



Thanks,
JoB


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

done. Good luck!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> done. Good luck!


yeah. what he ------^ said.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Voted!!!!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Done! Good luck!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Done and good luck


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Done, ditty, done, done....done, done!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Done. Good luck, James.

Neil


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Appears your no longer the band from Bothwell, Ont.

Know who Marty is, the kind of guy you want to have your band.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Bastille day said:


> Appears your no longer the band from Bothwell, Ont.
> 
> Know who Marty is, the kind of guy you want to have your band.


Cool. I suppose I know you as well then? One of the only good things about all 5 band members living in different cities/towns... We're local in a lot of locales.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I am amazed at the number of artists/media/studios in the running. How large a market area does this cover?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

it's supposed to be London and nearby surrounding area. I imagine a number of the studios are random basements.


----------

